# Blow Hard



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone used anemometers for quantifying their DC airflow?
As has been pointed out previously, the more fast flowing air the better(?)...
I'm thinking maybe measure the airflow at the actual inlets...simply hold in front of the hose opening(s)? Won't give CFM but knowing the airspeed might be helpful?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Was almost afraid to open this thread up,lol
Sorry Dan,curious but clueless on this subject


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Has anyone used anemometers for quantifying their DC airflow?
> As has been pointed out previously, the more fast flowing air the better(?)...
> I'm thinking maybe measure the airflow at the actual inlets...simply hold in front of the hose opening(s)? Won't give CFM but knowing the airspeed might be helpful?


go w/ a manometer instead...
measure static ...
consult chart...
be given CFM...

it will also tell you when you filters need servicing...

install a vacuum gage at the DC...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Has anyone used anemometers for quantifying their DC airflow?
> As has been pointed out previously, the more fast flowing air the better(?)...
> I'm thinking maybe measure the airflow at the actual inlets...simply hold in front of the hose opening(s)? Won't give CFM but knowing the airspeed might be helpful?


Actually there is a conversion formula...don't ask me what it is I'd have to go look it up. (I subscribe to the Albert Einstein theory of memory... "never remember anything you can look up".) 

My Hygienists used to have to do CFM measurements to certify our fume hoods, and we used them to measure max wind speed when we moved hardware outside of the plant.

Stick has the best solution...hail Stick... His solution is a lot cheaper then a GOOD quality meter.

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

about 10/15 bucks...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

$15...now we're talkin'!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

So if you find an answer how will you know what it means and what are you prepared to do to the DC if you think it's lacking?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles; I think my objective is to have a baseline reading with everything clean and no obstructions. Something to indicate when efficiency has dropped significantly, and also to show when a particular collection port isn't doing the job. That's sort of why I got interested in the anemometer; I thought it might be a great diagnostic tool, but Stick says I'm out to lunch...well actually he said I was hogging the brewskis, but I knew what he meant.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> So if you find an answer how will you know what it means and what are you prepared to do to the DC if you think it's lacking?


Huh???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Charles; I think my objective is to have a baseline reading with everything clean and no obstructions. Something to indicate when efficiency has dropped significantly, and also to show when a particular collection port isn't doing the job. That's sort of why I got interested in the anemometer; I thought it might be a great diagnostic tool, but Stick says I'm out to lunch...well actually he said I was hogging the brewskis, but I knew what he meant.


what's on the menu???
cat and moose hopefully...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good discussion on the topic here...
So just how is dust collector CFM calculated?
post #6 brought me right back to my original question; how else can you get a grip on the airspeed?
For the time being I'll just keep my runs as short as I can, with as few bends a possible. I think I'll just go with the ash can+dust lid for pre-DC collection...if it's not great, worry about it then.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I _really_ need to hear a good argument why a digital anemometer won't simplify the measuring...
This puppy reads up to 6K ft. per min. and 10K CFM directly, no calculations required.
http://www.amazon.ca/MS6252A-Multif...F8&qid=1420259269&sr=8-3&keywords=anemometers


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't help you with the tec side of this Dan.What I can say is my dc keeps the chips out of my way and I am happy with that.Guess you have to ask yourself the same.if you are happy with the job your dc is doing,great.if not,is a noticable improvement realistically affordable,achievable,needed?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> Huh???


Stick my point was that even if you get a reading there is no base line to tell you if it is under performing but that is what Dan wants. My second point is that if you decide it is under performing what do you do about it? Mafoelfen Mike put a larger fan in his but not everyone is prepared to do that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Good discussion on the topic here...
> So just how is dust collector CFM calculated?
> post #6 brought me right back to my original question; how else can you get a grip on the airspeed?
> For the time being I'll just keep my runs as short as I can, with as few bends a possible. I think I'll just go with the ash can+dust lid for pre-DC collection...if it's not great, worry about it then.


air speed as in mph??? or air speed as in CFM???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I empty my garbage can collector when the blue strobe light comes on and reverse blow out the filters with the shopvac at that time, take the black bag of dust out to the trash for pick up, go back to work. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I empty my garbage can collector when the blue strobe light comes on and reverse blow out the filters with the shopvac at that time, take the black bag of dust out to the trash for pick up, go back to work.
> 
> Herb


no klaxon???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> no klaxon???


Sorry Stick not familiar with that term, sounds like something out of Star Trek. LOL

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sorry Stick not familiar with that term, sounds like something out of Star Trek. LOL
> 
> Herb


that horn you hear in navy movies...
battle stations....
dive!!! dive!!! dive!!!
catastrophe imminent!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah..Klaxon...pipes.....sweet.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looked up hail stick and there was nothing listed. What is it and how is it used? Stick?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...when the blue strobe light comes on "
See? Herb gets it. 

"air speed as in mph??? or air speed as in CFM???"
The hand held digital anemometers calculate both, and more.
Al asked:
"...if not,is a noticeable improvement realistically affordable, achievable, *needed*?"

Absolutely! A priority.
If it's not working properly, I'd be a bit of a dufus if I didn't address it. Clean lungs are happy lungs...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sure what you are trying to achieve ,Dan,is it better performance from your d.c. or a que to empty your collector?
I have a super dust deputy morfed together with a 2hp king dc.when I notice the first chips entering the dust bag,I empty the barrel and bag,but leave the cake on the filtr bag ,as I thought that helped catch the ultra fine stuf.if this aproach is exposing me to harm,please ,someone speak up
As far as performance,I don't believe my system is powerful enough for a pipeline ,so wheel it machine to machine and limit the hose length to about eight feet.
Do I need to measure airspeed?It is what it is.
Sorry if have hijacked to much of your thread,I am interested in,but don't understand all of the numbers game side


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Both objectives, Al.
Nope, you haven't hijacked the thread. 
Your solution has reduced the fail factors to the lowest possible number, but _if_ you decide to put in a permanent piped system you'll be facing the same challenges as those that have or are planning to.
There's just too much free floating dust in my shop...I currently do what you do, go from m/c to m/c...except that I _don't_ because it's a p.i.t.a... *cough cough*


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

al m said:


> Not sure what you are trying to achieve ,Dan,is it better performance from your d.c. or a que to empty your collector?
> I have a super dust deputy morfed together with a 2hp king dc.when I notice the first chips entering the dust bag,I empty the barrel and bag,but leave the cake on the filtr bag ,as I thought that helped catch the ultra fine stuf.if this aproach is exposing me to harm,please ,someone speak up
> As far as performance,I don't believe my system is powerful enough for a pipeline ,so wheel it machine to machine and limit the hose length to about eight feet.
> Do I need to measure airspeed?It is what it is.
> Sorry if have hijacked to much of your thread,I am interested in,but don't understand all of the numbers game side


The "cake" on the filters cut down on the air flow is all I know. 

As far as the air flow,I had mine checked when I installed it with a pitot tube and as long as the filters are clean and the dust bin is dumped it doesn't gain or loose air flow. I checked it with the gates closed and the gates all open running free, and at the time it was within the parameters of what a 3hp fan w/6"PVC ducting should be.
There is all kinds of information and calculations for any configuration on the web about that.

Herb

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Looked up hail stick and there was nothing listed. What is it and how is it used? Stick?


vertical measuring stick/ruler to measure the amount of fallen hail???

but it sounds more like my gold digging neighbor found her way in here....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Hail', Stick!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...when the blue strobe light comes on "
> See? Herb gets it.
> 
> "air speed as in mph??? or air speed as in CFM???"
> ...


ummmm
clean system...
set up the manometer at the DC master inlet...
set up the vacuum gages at the inlets if you need to go that far...
turn the system on...
take readings...
make notes...
use the DC as intended...
watch the readings...
readings drop...
pull maint....
readings drop.. air flow dropped...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Now I _really_ need to hear a good argument why a digital anemometer won't simplify the measuring...
> This puppy reads up to 6K ft. per min. and 10K CFM directly, no calculations required.
> http://www.amazon.ca/MS6252A-Multif...F8&qid=1420259269&sr=8-3&keywords=anemometers


go for it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...when the blue strobe light comes on "
> See? Herb gets it.
> 
> "air speed as in mph??? or air speed as in CFM???"
> ...


what's wrong with the PDF's for improving your system...
more CFM pulled through a duct shows as more vacuum...

manometers and vacuum gages are part of the system...
anemometers need to be introduced every time you want a reading...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> 'Hail', Stick!


stop...
that sounds like a "stoning"........


----------

